# pick up



## Matti

Hola

Estic fent una traducció del anglès al català i tinc moltes dudes, aquí hi una:
" we'll pick them up from their hotel"

 es correcta aixì:

"els recollim al seu hotel"

Gracies per endavant!


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, could you use the verb "agafar" as well?


----------



## Matti

aixì?

 "els agafem al seu hotel"


----------



## Matti

dubtes!! (no dudas)


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, no ho sé.  Esperem als nadius


----------



## Matti

Ok, Catalan friend has just checked translation for me and has left it as:
"els recollim al seu hotel"
 
Thanks again panjabigator!


----------



## betulina

Panja, "agafar" en aquest context no funcionaria.

Amb "recollir", ara no m'atreviria a bandejar-ho, però a mi em sona a traducció del castellà "recoger". Crec que més aviat espontàniament diem "passar a buscar": "els passarem a buscar per l'hotel".


----------



## panjabigator

Right, I had thought of buscar too. Recordo que els meus amics em deien "vindré a buscar-te a les nou", o alguna cosa així.


----------



## Pochemuchka

"passar a buscar" seria el més correcte, crec. Recollir també s'usa pero segurament es un castellanisme, com diu Betulina.
- No soc català nadiu, (bé, a mitges, de Barcelona) -


----------



## mixina

Hola a tots

"agafar" mai l'utilitzaria, ja que vol dir  subjectar ... per ex. agafo la maleta i me l'emporto.
*http://dlc.iresults.aspec.cat/* 
"recollir" està ben dit en català, peró mes be s'utilitza per reunir ... per ex. li dius a un nen - recull les joguines que es hora de sopar!

"passar a buscar"  es potser la més col·loquial i la que més s'utilitza, encara que no sé si es correcte. ... Et passo a buscar a les 10 h.

Pero he trobat aquesta definició al DIEC, per si et pot servir:

*1 *_2 _ [LC] anar a cercar algú Anar a trobar-lo i fer-lo venir. En Pau és al cafè, ara: vés a cercar-lo. ... per ex. us passo a cercar per l'hotel a les 10 h.

Espero et serveixi.


----------

